# Canon 1000D Error 99



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

An error message has appeared on my camera. Says error 99 - any ideas how to fix would be warmly received


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

does this help at all ? 

also

"ERR 99" is a general error code displayed by the camera when the camera

knows that something is not working properly, but not exactly what.

This error is typically associated with lens communication or shutter

mechanism issues. To isolate the cause of the issue, we suggest that

you do the following:

1. Turn off the camera.

2. Remove the lens, battery, and CF card.

3. Allow the camera to sit without power for approximately 20 minutes.

4. Insert a fully charged battery, and turn on the camera.

5. Depress the shutter button as you would to take a picture.

Does the "ERR 99" message appear? If it does, then the camera should be

serviced. If it does not, then please proceed to the next set of steps:

1. Turn off the camera.

2. Insert the CF card.

3. Turn on the camera.

4. Format the CF card in the camera.

5. Depress the shutter button as you would to take a picture.

Does the "ERR 99" message appear? If so, then the CF card is the most

likely source of the issue. Try using a different card.

If the message does not appear, please complete the following steps:

1. Turn off the camera.

2. Clean the lens contacts by gently rubbing them with a pencil eraser

or soft cloth. Be careful that you do not let any debris fall into the

camera body.

3. Reattach your lens.

4. Turn on the camera.

5. Depress the shutter button as you would to take a picture.

If the "ERR 99" message only appears when one particular lens is

attached, then that lens should be examined by a service technician.

If you see the "ERR 99" with a different Canon lens attached, then the

camera should be serviced.


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot rotundus - ill give it a go and see how I get on! Hoping it won't need to be serviced!! Many thanks again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had the same problem, after much trial and error, it turned out to be a dodgy CF card...


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Cheers guys - I've tried everything and still saying error 99. I have a camera shop down the road so will see if a service gets things moving again


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed hey


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed hey


----------

